# I need to borrow an AR-15 or similar .223



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So here's the deal. I need to dispatch 8 hogs for a friend. The gun I was going to borrow is going to be used by on of my other shooters. We need to be quick and accurate to dispatch all 8 hogs before they know what hits them. I know this is a BIG ask...but if anyone has a .223 that is dead on (scoped) I will trade a hog or two for the trouble. Hogs are about 60-80 lbs a piece.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I'd like to see video of this. I wish I could help you but I don't have one. I've shot a few hogs and even shot into big packs but man after the first shot it's chaos except for some young youngster who may hang around confused. If yall get all 8 thats freaking awesome! Keep us posted. Would love to see the aftermath.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

you know....I didn't think about video. I think I'm gonna set up the cameras. Maybe 3 go pro's at different spots


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Go on over to the gulf coast gun forum. You may not be able to find someone to loan you a gun but you will probably be able to find one or two that will go and do the shooting for you.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Tannerite. That will do the trick. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

unless they are penned up during the day you need a thermal scope and preferably a larger caliber than the 556(but for your small hogs the 556 will work fine), also suppressors on all weapons if you are going to have a chance getting 8 hogs out of a sounder at the same time...oh and a huge field to have them run not easily escape into the brush.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

MaxxT said:


> unless they are penned up during the day you need a thermal scope and preferably a larger caliber than the 556, also suppressors on all weapons if you are going to have a chance getting 8 hogs out of a sounder at the same time...oh and a huge field to have them run not easily escape into the brush.


This is why I suggested the GCGF. I am pretty sure there is at least one guy on there with a suppressed 6.8 with thermal.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We hunt hogs at night with thermal and suppressed. I can point you in the right direction if you are interested. Pm and I can pass your information


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have looked at the property and the hogs are coming in like clockwork following the same pinch point every day at 4 PM. Unfortunately, this is kind of a covert operation, so I cannot bring any more shooters. Nothing illegal, just that the land owners are very protective of their property. At the point of ambush we are talking about a 20 yard shot. We then have 100 yards to finish the job. After the initial shoot, I would think we'd need to think about thermal and night vision stuff...but that is expensive.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nevermind, answered

12ga, buckshot?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No offense, but if you're not very proficient with the AR platform, you are going to be hard pressed to get lethal shots on more than 2 or 3 pigs before they close that 100 yard gap... you would be better off with semi auto or pump shotguns with buckshot. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

You may have a better chance setting up a large trap. Get them comfortable coming and going in the trap and then set the trigger. It may take a couple weeks but you may have a better chance of getting more of them.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

If your sitting with your fellow hunter could always try and line up shots where you get more than one at a time and synchronize fire. I've tried it at night but got to excited and forgot the safety and missed the opportunity. Hey it happens &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the buckshot idea works. 2 or 3 per shooter is all we need. The other 2 shooters are very proficient with their AR's. We've had the trap out for 3 weeks. The hogs need to be gone now.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm jealous! Wish I knew of some hogs coming in like clock work!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

jspooney said:


> I think the buckshot idea works. 2 or 3 per shooter is all we need. The other 2 shooters are very proficient with their AR's. We've had the trap out for 3 weeks. The hogs need to be gone now.


If your shots are within 40 yards I would use buckshot but make sure you pattern your shotgun here are a few pics just to show how much of a difference from load to load with buckshot. If you do use buck shot and don't have any chokes with a constriction more than modified I would go to Gander mountain and try the 3" Federal 00 buck with the flight control wad. It comes with 12 pellets but the patterns are unreal but make sure you use a improved cylinder or modified choke. Do not choke it more than that or you will get patterns like my last picture. Reason why I say Gander Mountain is because they are the only place around here I have seen that have that load. It is about the same price as what you would find online.
These are shot at 40 yards:
Choke I was using is a Carlson buckshot choke tube with a .700 contrition
First two pictures are Remington Express 3" 4 buck 41 pellets .24 caliber (buffered shot no wad) 1st picture I pulled the shot. 2nd to last picture is at 20 yards

Third picture is Winchester 3" 1 buck 24 pellets .30 caliber ( buffered shot full length shot wad) Last picture is it at 20 yards.

Fourth is Federal 3" powershok 4 buck 41 pellets .24 caliber (buffered shot wad but not full length wad)
The shoe is 8" long and with the Remington I averaged about 20 pellets in a 10"by 10" square and that is really good for a shotgun.

If you want you can borrow my shotgun and use the 4 buck or 1 buck. It is already patterned.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I have looked at the property and the hogs are coming in like clockwork following the same pinch point every day at 4 PM. Unfortunately, this is kind of a covert operation, so I cannot bring any more shooters. Nothing illegal, just that the land owners are very protective of their property. At the point of ambush we are talking about a 20 yard shot. We then have 100 yards to finish the job. After the initial shoot, I would think we'd need to think about thermal and night vision stuff...but that is expensive.



I've learned a few things about hogs in the last few months, the main one being they are smart. Smarter than me for sure and just for fun - I say - smarter than Spooney too. I say the covert mission produces zero hogs. Haha. Be fair now - report back for a debriefing on the mission!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I've learned a few things about hogs in the last few months, the main one being they are smart. Smarter than me for sure and just for fun - I say - smarter than Spooney too. I say the covert mission produces zero hogs. Haha. Be fair now - report back for a debriefing on the mission!!


Believe me when I tell you that I think you may be 100% correct. Last year I spent several months trying to learn how to trap hogs and the one thing I learned is that they are way smarter than I am on their own turf. Maybe, just maybe the stars will align and this ambush will work. I will report accurately after the slaughter.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeez, just make sure everyone knows where they can shoot! I can't imagine the excitement once the first shot is fired and how easy it would be to spray lead everywhere as they run all over!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Jeez, just make sure everyone knows where they can shoot! I can't imagine the excitement once the first shot is fired and how easy it would be to spray lead everywhere as they run all over!


We will all be together. only shooting one direction.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We tried to synchronize are shots. It didn't work very well. We had 25 hogs one night feeding on peanuts. We got within 50 yards. We shot two and the others were long gone. It was chaotic to say the least. If you can take out the lead sow it may confuse the others. As mentioned, if your are in an area where they can stay out in the open it may increase your chances. It sounds like fun. Good luck


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Should've had an air rifle!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have two boars at the cabin feeder. Every night between 2 and 4am. I set up a driveway alarm 3 nights - it went off but I never saw them. Looking at pics and times I realized they had learned that when they heard my door squeak I was gonna shine a light on them. Had three pics of them taking off - all three nights! Smart farts! Gotta get some WD-40!!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I would almost give a $100 to watch this fiasco...I think you could sell tickets. Your advantage is daytime shooting, your disadvantage is 3 shooters not having shot together all the time and running scattering hogs. This is potentially very dangerous, please set rules, don't sweep each other and be ready to pass on a shot, set limits on where each shooter can fire. I have done this in the past and now most of the time I go alone, much safer.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MaxxT said:


> I would almost give a $100 to watch this fiasco...I think you could sell tickets. Your advantage is daytime shooting, your disadvantage is 3 shooters not having shot together all the time and running scattering hogs. This is potentially very dangerous, please set rules, don't sweep each other and be ready to pass on a shot, set limits on where each shooter can fire. I have done this in the past and now most of the time I go alone, much safer.


Both shooters are SWAT trained. We'll have a safety protocol. Actually, one is SWAT trained and the other may not be.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm sure they will be just fine as long as they establish their sectors of shooting it will probably be something fun. Lay some lead out and don't stop shooting until you either run out or they are gone. :thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, we all remember Jason and the "Black Ops".


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

This may be fitting for once but spray and pray &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Yea, we all remember Jason and the "Black Ops".


Please remind me...


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*one direction?*



jspooney said:


> We will all be together. only shooting one direction.


looks like 5 not 8 maybe a different one direction


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

yet another reason I love this forum


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

You want to borrow my AR? Maybe you'd like to take my girlfriend out for dinner and a movie also.

Seriously though. You can get almost all of them with a crossbow. Just make sure the first one is the old sow and don't shoot any of em in the head.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Id take the AR 
they don't talk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

AR secured. Will update on Friday.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> So here's the deal. I need to dispatch 8 hogs for a friend. The gun I was going to borrow is going to be used by on of my other shooters. We need to be quick and accurate to dispatch all 8 hogs before they know what hits them. I know this is a BIG ask...but if anyone has a .223 that is dead on (scoped) I will trade a hog or two for the trouble. Hogs are about 60-80 lbs a piece.


This can't end well!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> This can't end well!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


not for the hogs...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> No offense, but if you're not very proficient with the AR platform, you are going to be hard pressed to get lethal shots on more than 2 or 3 pigs before they close that 100 yard gap... you would be better off with semi auto or pump shotguns with buckshot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Very true.....

I always hunt with a bolt action and always have. Did some predator hunting with an AR with a scope. I found out I wasn't a very good shot with the AR, especially when I needed to shoulder the rifle in a hurry. Shoulder, hand placement just wasn't smooth and natural feeling.

I'm sure with time I would get better, maybe a lifetime. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey if these guys can do it, I'm sure a couple of ole boys from NW Florida can do it.

8,000 Miles, 96 Hours, 3 Dead Pirates: Inside a Navy SEAL ...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.wired.com/2012/10/navy-seals-pirates/

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Borrow an AR and a Helo...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

We need all the details, how many shooter etc., and come up with a pool where we each put in $20.00 to see who can guess the number they kill there first try.

We can then let Spooney use the money at his church for the under privileged this Christmas. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> We need all the details, how many shooter etc., and come up with a pool where we each put in $20.00 to see who can guess the number they kill there first try.
> 
> We can then let Spooney use the money at his church for the under privileged this Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


lol. Now you know why I asked shooters who I knew were way better than I am! I actually added a 4th...firearms instructor....shoots hundreds of rounds every week... 

My money is on me shooting 1....I think I'll at least wound him...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the breakdown
1. Firearms instructor/ computer analyst. Retired military. Arsenal of unique weapons.
2. Flight surgeon/medic for SWAT, Alabama National Guard. Lifetime Alabama hunter
3. Businessman. Medical Field. Marksman. Confident in everything.
4. Me. Missed a nice buck last year at 340 yards. Shot over a doe at 13 yards (bow). Killed multiple deer at various distances with my .270 Encore. Loves to take long walks in the moonlight on the beach....oh, wait. Sorry.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

At least y'all have a medic! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Following....I say 3 down


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have my .308 set up for night time hog hunting. But in all honesty, you are better off with a bolt gun. Trying to make follow up shots on multiple moving targets with any rifle is just plain hard to do. 

Two years ago, I had about 10 hogs come in on me at only about 20 yards. Popped one and the subsequent shots fired were all over the place and I didn't hit a single one as they scattered. Long range thermal hunting is the way to go where you can hunt them from a distance and they don't usually run right away!

But my .308 has a little more kick than a 5.56 etc..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Given the close range, an ar chambered in .300 Blackout with a reflex sight would be ideal. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I say 2 hogs down, it's gonna be a hog-nado for a second.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff, come see me!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Now that they have added another shooter I feel even more confident in my guess of ZERO hogs! 
Sorry. I just know that every time I had it figured out and was over prepared - the plan "didn't" come together.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> Given the close range, an ar chambered in .300 Blackout with a reflex sight would be ideal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I give them a shot if they do climbers and cast nets!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Now that they have added another shooter I feel even more confident in my guess of ZERO hogs!
> Sorry. I just know that every time I had it figured out and was over prepared - the plan "didn't" come together.


Same thing with beavers! They'll drive you crazy! If you are looking for them, nothing. If not, they stare at you from 30 feet and slap the water 10 times in a row!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

If Ive learned anything about hogs they are unpredictable! but, they will come to a regular food source and you can entice them with some home made recipes.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

When is the onslaught scheduled to begin?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> When is the onslaught scheduled to begin?


Oh ye of little faith. Tomorrow is the day. Here piggy piggy.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

4 shooters? I'll go 5 hogs, IF they can keep all 4 shooters quiet and scent free and not get busted first... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

chaps said:


> Following....I say 3 down



I'm with you, 3.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I can't believe my spray and pray didnt get even one like. It was so fitting too.
All these marksmen and swat people and instructors, I say 2 pigs. Hope I'm wrong. Watch it be all 8.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure if it were ME, and I got everyone amped about a pig smackdown, not a single pig would show.... I wish you better luck!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I am guessing 2 hogs 
and after the moonlight walk 2 of the hunters end up pregnant


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

jspooney said:


> Here's the breakdown
> 1. Firearms instructor/ computer analyst. Retired military. Arsenal of unique weapons.
> 2. Flight surgeon/medic for SWAT, Alabama National Guard. Lifetime Alabama hunter
> 3. Businessman. Medical Field. Marksman. Confident in everything.
> 4. Me. Missed a nice buck last year at 340 yards. Shot over a doe at 13 yards (bow). Killed multiple deer at various distances with my .270 Encore. Loves to take long walks in the moonlight on the beach....oh, wait. Sorry.


Sound like too many chiefs and no Indians. Should still get four hogs but the ones you leave will be the smartest hogs in the county and turn into 50 hogs next year. The conversation prior to the first shot would make a great youtube video though. Good luck.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

There better be video


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My prediction of zero is based on no hog sightings - not poor marksmanship


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

stewart_fish said:


> I can't believe my spray and pray didnt get even one like. It was so fitting too.
> All these marksmen and swat people and instructors, I say 2 pigs. Hope I'm wrong. Watch it be all 8.


I liked it in my head. Very impressive.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> There better be video


My wishes exactly!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I'm gonna ind up checking this forum come 1600. Hopefully bloody pics everywhere. Looking forward to this story too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Certainly is a nice day for "divine swine carnage" not sure why but "weeping and gnashing of teeth" comes to mind.....dang! Y'all be careful!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tactical team is en route. They came out at 3:30 yesterday. Stay tuned.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all running late...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I have looked at the property and the hogs are coming in like clockwork following the same pinch point every day at 4 PM. .


Wait a second now, what happened to "same pinch point every day at 4/PM?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just pulled up. 6 hogs feeding. Gonna go around the barn and gear up. Stand by...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Are these domestic hogs?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey! wait a minute!! Is the "pinch point" the gate that they come thru on the way to the barn for the night??


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

It's gettin good boys! Don't forget to turn on the video!!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

No video yet but this photo just in,
one of the "shooters" gearing up behind the barn


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hogs gone. We're set up. They went into the bar n to rest. Will let you know when they come back.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Our view...


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice. So SEAL TEAM 4 is in the barn? That's a nice shooting house. And large then if your using the barn


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

one of the shooters needs to run out to the middle oak & do his best Ned Beatty squeal!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't you mean Squeal Team 4?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tryn your just sick. 

Hell, I might have to "Like" another one of your post.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wilbur down?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Tryn your just sick.
> 
> Hell, I might have to "Like" another one of your post.



I'm a "like" whore


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is bullshit. They are drinking beer and playing grab ass. Where is the dang ref?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Don't you mean Squeal Team 4?



Squeal team 4. I like it. Now you need matching shirts and headgear!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

As soon as you think you pattern hog they go another place


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And the winner is...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Story later


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Get your booger hook off the bang switch. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, good job on the oinkers!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That'll do pig. That'll do


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Get your booger hook off the bang switch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nobody has their booger hook on a bang switch.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Three little piggies


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice guys. Where are the other 5?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Very nice guys. Where are the other 5?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I wanted to hunt there again......lol. Truth is...once they start running it is tough shooting. Pretty sure we hit 4 because all of us were on a different hog to start, but only three were found. Either way...it was really, really fun.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yippee 3 hog I guessed correct Do I get some bacon?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very interested in "what now?" Just in case I get lucky I need to know the cleaning, processing, and cooking parts of this smackdown


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jus got them cleaned and on ice. I did it just like a deer, basically.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats to SQUEAL TEAM 4!!! 

I'm interested in the what now also. I have them coming through my camp from time to time and would love to get a couple. Pretty sure there is a timeframe to soak in some sort of "brine solution" for a couple days right??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My two regulars are boars. Guy up the road told me to shoot em with a .22 in the gut so they would run off and die and I wouldn't have to fool with them. He said they're not fit to eat (boars). No - I'm not gonna do that. But they do need to die. Just not sure what to do with them.....assuming I can get the chance


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

jspooney said:


> Jus got them cleaned and on ice. I did it just like a deer, basically.


That's how we do it, once you get that tough hide off its smooth sailing.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet! congrats to the squeal team.

and boars taste like....pork! eat'em!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Sweet!! Good job spooney! Nice. Pork on ice. I just had two sow turned into pan sausage. Simple. Salt, pepper. Sage. All just hamburger. Good stuff. My own breakfast sausage. Plus the fact you killed it makes it taste so much better. Chest puffs out a bit &#55357;&#56490;


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with Stewart best thing to do in my opinion grind em up for sausage
the main thing is to just be careful if ya have any open cuts /wounds 
most will recommend gloves 
ya dont want to catch that swine flu


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

oh yeah and congrats to the Squeal Team


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice piggys ! Good job guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Tail chaser my buddy won't touch a pig without gloves. Me I've always been like whatever. I even cut myself with my new fillet knife a couple of times but just kept on. He mentioned some disease you can get but I'd never heard of it. Probably a good idea though. Can't hurt to be safe. Wrap it up so to speak &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

its called Swine Brucellosis in people its called Undulant Fever 
transmitted mainly through open wounds
_Symptoms include a recurrent fever, chills, night sweats, weakness, headaches, pains in muscles or joints, loss of appetite and weight loss. Symptoms can disappear for weeks and then reappear. _

from what I have heard it is hard to get rid of
I too do not wear gloves but the bad thing is I know I should (I do insure my Kids do)


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Talk to someone who has contracted it. You will wear gloves after that.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just now seeing this... I saw 223 AR and ignored it... Saw all the views and got curious.... Good job Squeal Team....










P.S...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Just now seeing this... I saw 223 AR and ignored it... Saw all the views and got curious.... Good job Squeal Team....
> 
> ]



You must be using tapatalk. I'm lucky to see anything new on here and the latest update made it wayyyyy worse. Bring back forum runner!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Great thread, made my morning.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Nice cannon espo. Is that a traditions buck stalker? I just bought one but the scope it came with was crap. Couldn't get it on. Need to get a new scope now. Wish id known that before firing it 25 times or so. Shoulder is soooo sore! I don't even wanna shoot a .22 for a while.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Buck stalker it is Stew...


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Sweet! What scope did you end up putting on that mug? Looking to find one this week. Nice gun i just don't have all the fancy sponsorship stickers like you though &#55357;&#56906;


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Stock scope....

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Ok thanks for the feedback.


----------

